# official Suns-Bulls game thread (8:00pm CST, WCIU and NBA-TV.)



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*official Suns-Bulls game thread.*

put all predictions here.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

Bull -- 96
Sun -- 93

High scorer is LBax with 78

We're playing a better team on the road, a sure win in this bizarro season.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 83
Suns 93

Amare 20


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 104
suns 98

in OT!

Bulls win this one because they realize if they want to win one this is their best chance for a while.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

trueblue, c'mon now... Make the thread title look all pretty now with the date and where its gonna be aired!  

Bulls -98
Suns -106

Marbury torches us for 30+


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I sure hope Chandler's back is ready for a confrontation with Amare. ESPN and all the others can talk up Lebron and Anthony but I've had this date circled since watching Tyson's 1st game this season. Amare so far has gotten the best of Tyson but tonight I am thinking pay back. Tyson goes for 20 and 15 and 3 tonight. 

If Amare and Tyson cancel each other out Curry has to step up against the Suns "Bigmen" lol. Curry has to win the match up with Voskul and Jahidi White? 

Who guards Matrix? I am guessing Gill gets him early and Pippen gets him late. Does Shawn spot Jalen? Joe Johnson will probably be guarded by Rose. Kirk on Marbury, oh boy. Can Pipp guard Starbury? 

Suns 106 Bulls 102


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls 100 Suns 95


----------



## KA (Apr 21, 2003)

Suns: 98
Bulls: 90


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Suns 103
Bulls 91

Marbury 36 Points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns 100
Bulls 90


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Suns 114
Bulls 93

Leading Scorer: Curry 18

Don't worry, this will be a good trip in the end, 2 wins.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

As much as I'd like to predict a win, the simple fact is we haven't gotten blownout in about a week and a half. We're due...

Suns - 104
Bulls - 83

At least watching Tyson and Amare battle hard should be a good time.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Suns 108
Bulls 92

Marbury has got to be salivating at the thought of having Kirk Hinrich in his grill for 40 minutes. He's gonna torch the poor rook for 32 and foul him out with about 6 minutes left in the fourth.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 106
Suns 94

Rose 28


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

This info hasn't been posted yet: The game is at 8:00pm CST, and will air on WCIU and NBA-TV.

edit: I have changed my prediction. I don't think the Bulls will get shut out on this road trip... and their best chance of winning is tonight.

Bulls 98
Suns 92


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Suns 102
Bulls 85


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm going to actually predict a win tonight. The Suns are struggling mightily. This is one of those we need to steal.(probably means we'll get blown out...but, I'm tired of predicting bulls losses).

Bulls-100
Suns-96

Curry-32


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Suns 97
Bulls 93


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Suns: 109
Bulls: 107

Scorer: 28, Rose


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Bulls 101
Suns 96

High Scorer: Chandler 21

*Also wouldn't surprise me if Amare and Chandler get into another verbal spar before this one's over.

Jhaze99


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Suns 97
> Bulls 93


suns 92
bulls 85

If suns lose, then Frank Johnson becomes the worst coach in the west.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Suns are struggling and will look at this as the game to get back on track.

Suns 104
Bulls 89

Rose - 23


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Yay! someone fixed the thread title.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 101
Suns 95

High Scorer: Rose 25


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Yay! someone fixed the thread title.


DaBullz bows.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW,

I don't plan to pick the Bulls to win a game for the rest of the year. After tonight's loss, I figure they might win 25 for the whole year. Thus, I figure to go 50 and 21 the rest of the way, to coast in for the ribs.

;-)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't plan to pick the Bulls to win a game for the rest of the year. After tonight's loss, I figure they might win 25 for the whole year. Thus, I figure to go 50 and 21 the rest of the way, to coast in for the ribs.
> ...


FWIW didn't you predict that pretty much in the offseason? I remember you scoffing at our chances at winning more games than last year. Let alone making the playoffs.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Bulls win 101-93... Bulls winning is more important than ribs to me


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> FWIW didn't you predict that pretty much in the offseason? I remember you scoffing at our chances at winning more games than last year. Let alone making the playoffs.


I predicted 33 wins for the Bulls this season. I am definitely thinking I overestimated their ability to win.

I look at Phoenix and see a team that has better players than us at 4 of the 5 positions. In some cases, just a cut above ours, but in others WAY above ours.

What Seattle did to us will be what Phoenix does to us. In other words, a loss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> trueblue, c'mon now... Make the thread title look all pretty now with the date and where its gonna be aired!
> 
> Bulls -98
> ...


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Suns 109
Bulls 100

Marbury leads scorers w/ 32.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We need a smiley wearing a bib.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Suns are 3-6. 2-3 at home. They have lost three in a row. 

Suns are shooting 42%. Give up 44%. Shoot 31% in threes. Give up just 26%. 42.2 rebounds. Give up 42.4 rebounds. *13.6 t/o a game* 91.2 pts a game. give up 92.9

Stephon Marbury 44% 7.1 assists. 21.7 pts a game. 3.8 rebounds 1.33 steals. 
Shawn Marion 44% 17 pts 9 rebounds. 2 assists. 1.56 steals. 1.89 blocks. A very nice all around game. *just 1.44 t/o a game*
Amare Stoudemire 43% 15.9 pts a game. 9.8 rebounds. 
Joe Johnson 37% 12.1 pts. 5.7 rebounds. 3.9 assists. 


Bulls 4-7 3-1 on the road. Lost two in a row. Shooting 42%. Giving up 44% *41% in threes but we give up, 43% in threes* 42 rebounds giving up, 43.2 We allow 10 steals a game. Not good. 18.9 t/o a game. *over 3 more a game than we force!*
88.5 pts a game. give up 98. 

Jalen Rose 41% 54% in threes. 16 pts a game. 4.2 rebounds. 3.9 assists. 
Eddy Curry 46% 13.5 pts. 7.2 rebounds 
Jamal Crawford 40% 13.3pts a game. 4.6 assists. 
Tyson Chandler 43% 12.7 boards. 13.2 pts a game. 1.86 blks. 


ANOTHER strong guard/wing scoring team. That spells trouble. I predict another loss even though this is a winable game and if we are to ever make the playoffs or even contend, we need to beat a team that is is not playing very well. We won't. Guards and SF will defeat us. 

Phoenix 106-Bulls 91.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Suns 101, Bulls 81.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls win

Finally pull a win after 2 close games

Bulls 92
Suns 88


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls win 98-97.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Suns 103
Bulls 91


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Im the most pessimsitic person in regards to the Bulls lately. But i think they will win this game and win it with some room to spare. The last 2 years the Bulls had the Suns on the ropes in America West only to lose it in the dying minutes of the game. And i believe they whacked Phoenix at home each of the last 2 years. This year the Bulls are better, Phoenix is probably not as good as last year. Now, on any given night, anything can happen. But the Bulls do matchup well with these guys. I say the Bulls win 98-91. And put an end to this 27 game losing streak crap.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> DaBullz bows.


finally you express an opinion i can agree with .

just kidding...maybe


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I really want to see us take this one

Bulls 98
Suns 95


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls win the tip.

Gill misses a 3 from the top of the arc.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stoudamire puts the ball on the floor, drives right down the lane and dunks over the Bulls' bigs.

Bulls pass the ball around the perimiter. Hinrich gets the nice 3 spotup and misses.

Hinrich gets his own board and drives into the lane and dumps it to Curry. Curry from 2 ft. misses a soft shot and is fouled.

Hits both.

2-2


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

we suck


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing man.

Joe Johnson drives into the lane for an easy layup.

Bulls pass the ball around the arc. Gill to Curry. He faces the basket and hits a 6 ft. jumper.

Marion misses, Williams boards for Phoenix. He misses. marion rebounds and hits.

Gill's pass intercepted.

Phoenix runs hits joe johnson on the left win who hits a wide open jumper.

Rose's pass intercepted.

Phoenix runs, Marbury feeds Stoudamire for the layup.

Bulls down 10-4

Timeout.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHERE THE F IS CHANDLER!!?

He injured?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose misses a 3.

Rose almost gets the steal, but Phoenix gets the ball upcourt.

Marbury drives by Hinrich who fouls him going fo rhte basket.

marbury hits the first ft
marbury hits the second

12-4


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Ouch 3 minutes into the game and already calling a timeout?!!? C'mon bulls focus, enough with the bad passes.

Jhaze99


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls bring it up against the full court press.

Curry and Marshall play volleyball on the backbourd until Curry finally hits.

Scott Williams misses a left handed laup, bulls get it up court.

IHinrich to Marshall who misses a fadeaway turnaround jumper from 6 ft.

Scott Williams hits a jumper from the FT line.

14-6


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill comes back with a jumper from about the FT line.

Bulls now in the zone.

Marbury with a real flashy pass to Scott Williams who hits an open 14 footer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives the left side of the lane, gives to Curry on the baseline, he drives and hits a layup.

Bulls trail by 6

Timeout suns.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Commentary.

Bulls shooting 4-10 FG, Phoenix 7-10 FG. That's the diference.

Since BC's timeout, the Bulls are playing pretty even with the Suns.


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Eddy's looking good:

8 pts. already. Although, I guess anyone looks good when they're going up against S. Williams.

Jhaze99


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marbury with 4 assists already.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> WHERE THE F IS CHANDLER!!?
> 
> He injured?


Nah, he's not injured. Cartwright just likes the impact Donyell makes when he's in the starting lineup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns move the ball effortlessly against the Bulls zone.

Marion misses from the right wing.

Rose hits a 3.

Bulls down 16-13


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns pass around the horn again. Johnson gets a good look at a 3 and misses.

Rose gets a turn around jumper cutting off a screen and misses, just short.

Marbury pushes the ball and pops from the top of th ekey.

18-13


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

The Suns seem to be doing a lot of double-teaming on the perimeter.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

nice dive by curry, but hinrich is horrible on finishing layups


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gets the ball on the left wing and draws the double team. He gets fouled. Ball out of bounds to bulls.

Hardaway in for Phoenix.

I cannot hear MichaelofAZ yelling...

Rose drives the lane and hits a floater from 4 ft.

Hinrich strips Voshkul and goes the length of the floor and misses the layup.

Stoudemire drives to the hoop and charges into Curry.

18-15
4:13 left

Amare out


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill misses a long jumper from the left side.

Cabarkapa hits a 2.

Rose misses a 3.

Great ball movement by the suns, and Marion hits from the wing.


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Damn the Suns are shooting 64% from the field!

Jhaze99


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This must be the first time someone says something good about the Suns ball movement this season.
It has been horrible. They are all standing around waiting for someone to create off the dribble.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls run their offense.

Hinrich fakes a 3 and passes a bullet to Curry for the easy layup.

Marbury drives and draws the defense. Cabarkapa hits.

Rose takes a quick 2 and Curry boards. He misses and Chandler boards. Chandler is fouled.

24-19 Suns.

Bulls still playing zone.

Pippen is in for Rose.

Marbury misses a long shot badly.

Penny boards and gives back to marbury. He drives, dishes to Marion for his 6th assist.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls miss badly twice at their end, sandwitched around a marion miss from the FT line on the break.

Voshkul is fouled inside by Curry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are down 27-19 after Voshkul hits the first and misses the 2nd.


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

What's up with the bulls shooting woes? Only 33% from the field.

Jhaze99


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich is called for a chargin foul bringing the ball up against pressure.

He had little time to get the ball past half court and had to make a break for it.

Voshkul hits for the suns after several nice passes by the suns.

ERob hits for the BUlls.

29-21


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer in the game for Curry now.

Pippen to Fizer back to Pippen back to Fizer, he hits a nice little jumper.

29-23 Suns at end of Q1


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 2-6, 1-3 3pt, 1 reb, 1 TO, 5 pts
Marshall 0-2, 2 reb, 1 ast, 0 pts
Curry 4-7 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 1 PF, 10 pts
Hinrich 0-2 FG, 0-1 3pt, 2 reb, 4 ast, 1 TO, 1 stl, 2 PF, 0 pts
Gill 1-3 FG, 0-1 3pt, 1 to, 2 pts
Chandler 2-2 FT, 2 pts
ERob 1-2 FG, 1 reb, 2 pts
Fizer 1-1 FG, 2 pts
Pippen 1 reb, 1 ast, 0 pts


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Marbury well on his way to a triple double.. 4 pts, 3 boards, 6 assists through one.. Wow


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 9-23 FG, 9 reb, 6 ast, 3 TO, 1 stl, 3PF, 23 pts
Suns 13-22 FG, 11 reb, 9 ast, 2 TO, 2 stl, 1 BLK, 4 PF, 29 pts


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

we have to get more scoring than just Curry


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns with the ball.

Hardaway draws the double team and dishes to Voshkul inside.

He's fouled by Chandler.

Jake hits the 1st
Misses the 2nd

Pip with the board.

Eludes the double team.

Gets it over half court.

Rose is back in.

They get the ball to fizer at the FT line, he drives annd misses right at the rim. Boards, and has it stripped.


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Give Kirk some love too, 4 assists after one, to only one turnover so far, not too bad. Now if only he could learn how to finish.

Jhaze99


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns toying with the Bulls zone.

Cabarkapa gets the open jumper at the FT line as the :24 clock runs out.

Fizer gets the ball in the post, turns drives, hits the bank and draws the foul.

Hits the FT

32-26 Phoenix.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

way to go Fizer


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix penetrates 3 times before Marion misses a short shot as the :24 runs out.

Bulls bring it the other way.

Rose lobs in to Chandler who misses from 1 ft and is fouled.

Misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

32-27


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stoudemire gets it in the post against chandler.

Fizer comes to double, Cabarkapa gets the open look and hits.

Bulls run their offense and Rose gets a good look from about 12 ft. and misses.

Penny looks hurt, so the Suns call timeout.

hardaway gets to his bench on his own steam.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Stoudemire gets it in the post against chandler.
> 
> Fizer comes to double, Cabarkapa gets the open look and hits.
> ...


ESPN and Yahoo! say Rose's shot was a 3 from 25 ft.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bad shot by rose when they are up 5 men to 4. BC has to demand betterdiscipline than that...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns have only cooled off slightly. Now shooting .600, but Bulls are down to .370 as a team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns continue to punk the Bulls inside.

Cabarkapa makes a nice layup inside.

Fizer misses a shot and Chandler finishes with a dunk/putback with authority.

Marion misses and Chandler boards.

Pippen gets an open look and hits the jumper.

Suns pas pas pas inside to Cabarkaba for the jam.

38-31 Suns


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lob into Chandler who hits and is fouled.

38-33

Chandler hits the FT
38-34


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Carbarkapa looks well on his way to a career high. Twelve points already.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey---we have two centers...

Picture perfect patience and ball movement for the suns


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing zone and it's soft.

Johnson hits an open jumper from the right wing.

Rose and Pippen pass between them and Rose gets a good shot and misses.

Marion drives and hits the layup at the other end.

42-34


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rose needs to take it to the hole...J is not working.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i thought Cabarkapa was a bum when i saw him in europe last year, boy, was i wrong. He is exactly the type of player our team needs. another Vladimir Radmonovic type. But this kid looks taller to me


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with Pippen and Rose at G
Chandler at C
Fizer and ERob

Rose misses another shot

Stoudemire gets it in the lane and struggles (strong!) to get an 8 footer off while being fouled by Chandler, and it goes in.

Chandler is out, Curry back in.
Hinrich in for Rose.

44-34 Suns


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare has 3 assists in the quarter for everyone who was criticizing him for having 0 assists in the first 6 games or so.

The first time the Suns players are moving without the ball and they have more assists than they averaged so far miday in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen posts up, shakes and bakes. Turnaround jumper misses.
Gill boards and is fouled trying for the putback.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: Cavs won again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Pippen posts up, shakes and bakes. Turnaround jumper misses.
> Gill boards and is fouled trying for the putback.


Fizer got the board and kicked to Gill.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> i thought Cabarkapa was a bum when i saw him in europe last year, boy, was i wrong. He is exactly the type of player our team needs. another Vladimir Radmonovic type. But this kid looks taller to me


You also thought that Mickael Pietrus would be the next NBA star..


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> You also thought that Mickael Pietrus would be the next NBA star..


and he still might be. he sprained his ankle


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 44-36

Bulls shooting .389
Suns shooting .645


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls look different than other teams---somewhat undisciplined--not as patient---and it makes them seem less talented...which I know isn't true.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill finishes his 3pt play.

Scott Williams misses from the corner, Gill boards.

Hinrich running the point.

Ball goes to Fizer. He runs into a SUns player and loses the ball.

Suns run and Marion gets an easy dunk at the other end.


46-37


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

> Suns shooting .645


Damn. There's no way we can win this game if we continue to let the Suns shoot like this. Adjust on defense, enough of this soft zone.

Jhaze99


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer drives and misses a left-handed layup.

Suns get the board and Gill dives for the steal, knocking it out of bounds.

Marbury tries to go by Hinrich, but can't. His pass goes off a Bulls' foot and out of bounds.

Marion misses from the wing and Williams grabs the board. Reset the :24 clock.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stoudamire gets the ball inside and tries to dunk over Curry, but was fouled. He was a little too far out to make that dunk.

He hits both FTs.

48-37


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

they will cool off. Keep it in single digits. The Bulls will have a run in the second half. Its encouraging they are only down this much


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

both tyson and eddy are not bad!
they can"t be in court together?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah their percentage might get down if Frank Johnson makes stupid subsitution once again and if the Suns suddenly forget how make layups.


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Man, everytime the Bulls show even the sligtest hope of making a comeback, the Suns come roaring back.

And, what's with these left handed missed lay-ups? What are we in Jr. High again?

Jhaze99


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny</b>!
> both tyson and eddy are not bad!
> they can"t be in court together?


I think they may as well get around to playing more of this lineup and seeing what happens.

Its looking for another O-fer-Circus November for the Bullies.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich dribbles against Marbury with little effort. He drives the left side of the lane into a double team, kicks it out to Gill. Gill fakes, his man flies by, he takes the shot and misses.

Marbury brings it up on the run and dishes to Stoudemire who misses a layup.

ERob boards.

marbury steals the downcourt pass.

On the run, Marbury dishes to Marion who's fouled by Marshall.

Marion hits both FTs.

Bulls down 50-37

Timeout Bulls


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Suns look like they are trying to posterize the Bulls. Everytime they get close to the hoop they are looking to cram on the bigs of the Bulls. Someone needs to show some pride and do it to Phoenix on the other end.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they may as well get around to playing more of this lineup and seeing what happens.
> ...


Duuuuuude. The season is a washout ;-)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Yeah their percentage might get down if Frank Johnson makes stupid subsitution once again and if the Suns suddenly forget how make layups.


teams rarely shoot 65% for an entire game, even against the Bulls. They will cool off. The law of averages always win


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey, they just showed MichaelOfAZ on tv!

Wait, nevermind... that was Alice Cooper.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

finally!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ERob hits a jumper from the baseline.

50-39, 3:124 left

Bulls playing more agressive and double teaming at every chance.

Marbury pulls up for a long jumper and misses.

Marion grabs the rebound and the bulls knock it out of bounds.

Rose is in for ERob.

Williams misses the J.

Rose to Gill in rhythm, he hits.

50-41


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Just keep it in single digits, the bulls will be alright


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls real agressive double teaming from the zone.

Phoenix answers by getting the ball inside to Stoudamire, who's fouled by Curry.

He hits the 2nd FT.

Phoenix up 10, 51-41

Bulls move quick on offense and Marshall gets the bucket.

Marion misses a layup and the bulls have the rebound, no!

Stoudamire punches the ball and it goes in.

Hinrich feeds Gill who hits the uncontested jumper.

Williams answers with an open J at the other end.

55-45


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bulls shooters are heating up from the perimeter.

Translation: Jalen's not shooting it anymore.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> teams rarely shoot 65% for an entire game, even against the Bulls. They will cool off. The law of averages always win


The Suns shot like that against the 100 times better Spurs for an entire game last season also.

They won't cool off as long as they are getting dunks and layups thats for sure.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy Curry was just waddling his *** towards scott williams there... 

the Suns just want it more.

What an ugly team these Bulls are.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Notice how Jalen holds the ball and kills ball movement?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gets it on the right wing.

He makes a quick move, but shuffled his feet for the travelling TO.

Suns call :20 timeout

:58.5 left, 55-45 Suns


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> The Suns shot like that against the 100 times better Spurs for an entire game last season also.
> ...


1 in a hundred, ill take my chances that they wont keep it up. the averages dont bode well for phoenix. But its all a moot point if the Bulls dont shore up their D, which i expect they will


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you think the dude in the visor was MichaelOfAZ? Does anyone even know what he looks like?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

KH is driving dishing and the player getting the pass shooting and hitting

He gets doubled, Jalen gets the ball and

and

and

and

and

and


holds it. Then shoots. Misses.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls go man.

Johnson drives and misses a leaner from the baseline.

Hinrich boards and the bulls bring it up and run out some of the clock.

Hinrich gets off a 3 from the left wing and misses.

Marbury hits.

Bulls push it down the floor and dish to Rose on the left wing and he hits at the buzzer.

57-47 at the half.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Hey, they just showed MichaelOfAZ on tv!



I think they just showed him right now... when they said a lot of Chicagoans are here....


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If nothing else, we have an uncanny ability to make average teams look great.

:no: :sigh: :no: 






:heart:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> KH is driving dishing and the player getting the pass shooting and hitting
> 
> He gets doubled, Jalen gets the ball and
> ...


Its like the Nike Lebron commercial, except without the irony.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls shooting .432
Suns shot .700 in Q1, are shooting .571 for the game.

Rose is 3-10 FG, 1 reb, 1 ast, 2 TO, 7 pts
Marshall is 1-3, 3 reb, 1 ast, 2 pts
Curry 4-7 FG, 2-2 FT, 2 reb, 2 PF, 10 pts
Hinrich 0-3, 0-2 3pt, 3 reb, 6 ast, 1 TO, 1 stl, 2 PF, 0 pts
Gill 4-8 FG, 0-1 3pt, 1-1 FT, 3 reb, 1 ast, 2 TO, 1 PF, 9 pts
Chandler 2-3 FG, 4-5 FT, 2 reb, 2 PF, 8 Pts
ERob 2-3 FG, 2 reb, 4 pts
Pippen 1-1 FG, 2 reb, 1 ast, 2 Pts
Fizer 2-6 FG, 1-1 FT, 2 reb, 1 TO, 5 pts


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Despite their record right now the Suns are a top 8 team in the league.
Really average.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

OT: But TB#1, is that you in your avatar? Cause you look damn good, in an old troglidite sort of way. :laugh: :yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

It is nice to see both Ty and Eddy having reasonably decent nights at the same time.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Do you think the dude in the visor was MichaelOfAZ? Does anyone even know what he looks like?


If remember when he posted pics of him with his newborn and that looks an awful lot like him if i remember coreectly goatee and all :grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> If nothing else, we have an uncanny ability to make average teams look great.
> 
> :no: :sigh: :no:
> ...


We're making a much better team than us look like a much better team than us.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's game like these where I become very worried. The defense is lost as usual. The offense is not there again. It would be different if it were one part of the game that was beating us. We are getting beat at every part of the game - Offense, Defense and Hustle. It's hard to address three problem areas at once.

Big Bill has alot of work to get done if he doesn't want to end up like Doc Rivers.

Maybe it is time to ask if a major trade is needed for the sake of shaking up the team and lighting fires under all of their rears. Something or someone has got to turn on the lights for the Bulls players.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> OT: But TB#1, is that you in your avatar? Cause you look damn good, in an old troglidite sort of way. :laugh: :yes:


I thought it was Jerry Garcia, or Bob Ross after he let himself go(though I guess now, he's reaaaally let himself go....yeaaah. I don't know.)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

How's Kirk handling the ball? Does his shot look good?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> OT: But TB#1, is that you in your avatar? Cause you look damn good, in an old troglidite sort of way. :laugh: :yes:


No, that's a mid-70's version of this guy:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HA! I was right. Bonus points for me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> How's Kirk handling the ball? Does his shot look good?


He looks hesitant to shoot. Not the greatest selection.

He does have 6 assists, but he looks terrible next to Marbury. Marbury is just<BR>
THAT ]<--------->[ great.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ah a little Jerry Garcia. I have never seen any non-grey haired pictures of him before.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> We're making a much better team than us look like a much better team than us.


Given the way they've played this season to date, I'd say we are making a _better_ team than us look like a _much better_ team than us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Box score shows Pippen at 1-1 FG, but I know he missed at least one. It was a post up play where he missed the turnaround jumper.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Despite their record right now the Suns are a top 8 team in the league.
> Really average.


You just lost all credibility with that one. Sorry, but they arent a better team then NJ, Indiana, Detroit and they arent a top 5 team in the west. in fact, they will be really pressing just to make the postseason. are the suns better then the Bulls? Probably.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Kirk's handling the ball OK. His shot isn't there again. He's doing fine.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> How's Kirk handling the ball? Does his shot look good?


handling well, shot is a little off


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree. Kirk is playing reasonably well.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> No, that's a mid-70's version of this guy:


great shot Tom!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Garcia looked exponentially better with his beard.


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

*this lingup is in my heart!*

c:eddy
PF:tyson
sf:jalen
sg:jamal


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Garcia looked exponentially better with his beard.


I hear ya. I'm a big fan.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

OT: Pistons beat the Lakers.

Go EASTERN CONFERENCE!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> He looks hesitant to shoot. Not the greatest selection.
> ...


nba.com says 4 assists, but knowing nba.com it could be wrong. I hope its six though.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: this lingup is in my heart!*



> Originally posted by <b>sonny</b>!
> c:eddy
> PF:tyson
> sf:jalen
> sg:jamal


BC is back on his kick that Tyson and Eddy cant be on the court together at the same time. Silly little bill.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Garcia looked exponentially better with his beard.


Whaaataya meean, maaaaaaan???












:laugh:


----------



## sonny (Oct 26, 2003)

oh ,PG is kirk
anybody think that no D?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

we have got to get a nose for the ball and start crashing the boards in the 2nd half. Hopefully the Sun cools off. Reinsdorf is at the game tonight.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Whaaataya meean, maaaaaaan???
> ...


beautiful:laugh:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: this lingup is in my heart!*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> BC is back on his kick that Tyson and Eddy cant be on the court together at the same time. Silly little bill.


he makes me mad. how can we build around these kids if we are afraid to play them together?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I wonder when the Bulls are going to start signing/drafting foreign guys, especially from Europe? Damn, get guys that want it, that have fundamentals and that wont miss when given the opportunity.

:upset:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

the bulls need to shore up their D big time. WHen, and IF they do, they will be alright. Phoenix isnt Sacramento. they can have a game like this once a year, ill take my chances that that game wont be tonight.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Gill 5 of 9
11 pts
foul on Rose


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls get 2 and then Joe Johnson hits an open jumper.

Hinrich drives inthe lane and almost hands it to Curry 2ft from the basket and he missed.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I wonder when the Bulls are going to start signing/drafting foreign guys, especially from Europe? Damn, get guys that want it, that have fundamentals and that wont miss when given the opportunity.
> 
> :upset:


The million dollar question. The league is like 30% foreign, 26 teams have foreigners and we are one of 3 who dont. We made out on kukoc, and have watched other teams nab guys like jaric, Cabarkapa, Ginobili, the list goes on and on while we continue to win 20 games a year. Curry, please start the fire Ivika Dukan thread. Ill be there supporting you.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marion drives down the lane and misses the layup.

Hinrich pushes the ball up court, gives to Rose for the 3, he misses. Ball comes back to him. Ten point oh on the rebounds scale.

He makes a bullet pass to Curry for the dunk.

Hinrich stops Marbury at the other end and they kick back to Joe Johnson who hits at the buzzer.

Bulls get the ball inside to Curry 2 ft from the rim. After making a few moves, the refs call him for travel.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Rookie PG sure is taking his knocks. Hopefully it helps him learn faster.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marion gets it on the wing. Sees the lane to the hoop. Drives.

Curry stops him. He kicks across to Stoudamire, who kicks back for the dunk and the foul.

Hits the FT.

64-51

Hinrich gets caught in the backcourt in a double team. No bulls help.

Hinrich is called for the offensive foul.

Marbury misses.

Bulls bring it up. Rose at PG, Hinrich at SG.

Chandler shoots and misses but Gill gets the offensive board and lays it in.

64-53.

Scott Williams answers with a jumper from the right wing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with a nifty dribble, splits the double team, enters the lane and dishes out to Gill who's moving the wrong way. He just gets his fingers on it and Marbury grabs it and speeds toward the basket. Gill grabs him, they call the clear path foul.

He hits the FT and they get it OB. Hinrich steals it from Marbury.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill passes to Chandler in the lane. He looses it, chases it, tiptoes on the baseline.

He's falling out of bounds trying to make the save, and the ref calls it OB.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are down 14, 67-53

This must be that comeback rlucas was talking about ;-)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

4-8, here we come . . . heck, 4-11 here we come.

oh well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls in the zone.

Phoenix tries to go inside and crasht he boards, but the Bulls come away with it.

Marshall shoots from the left wing and misses.

Joe Johnson gets the ball after a bunch of passes by the Suns and misses the jumper.

Bulls run their offense and Marshall gets it in the lane by the FT line and he's hammered by Marion.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> The million dollar question. The league is like 30% foreign, 26 teams have foreigners and we are one of 3 who dont. We made out on kukoc, and have watched other teams nab guys like jaric, Cabarkapa, Ginobili, the list goes on and on while we continue to win 20 games a year. Curry, please start the fire Ivika Dukan thread. Ill be there supporting you.


Sure Ivika has some responsability, but the most part goes to the Bulls GM. If im not mistaken, Dukan wanted the Bulls to take Pietrus but Pax didnt trust him (And Myers and BJ, as well). Instead of picking Tommy Smith, go with a foreigner and leave him overseas, that a good business.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose goes inside and misses a 4 ft one hander.

Chandler gets the putback.

67-55

Voskuhl is fouled inside and goes to the line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Voskuhl makes both, lead back to 14.

Marshall holds at the 3pt lne.

Hinrich gets it, goes up for a short jumper against a triple team and he misses.

Suns bring it back the other way.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marbury tries to go against Hinrich, but Hinrich does a great job staying in front of him. He gets off a shot and Chandler rejects it. Ball goes to Joe Johnson with :04 on the shot clock and he misses.

Hinrich brings it the other way, accelerates, goes in the lane and loses the handle. 

Suns fast break with numbers (4 on 2) and Marbury ends up with the easy layup.

Cartwright calls timeout.

71-55 Suns.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls are down 14, 67-53
> 
> This must be that comeback rlucas was talking about ;-)


I was hoping for some D, but oh well. I cant win them all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know a lot of people like Hinrich, but he really has pretty bad handles. He is quick but he turns it over so often you wonder if he wouldn't play better as the SG. 

He doesn't look very good tonight or the other games I have seen him play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I was hoping for some D, but oh well. I cant win them all.


You really meant the Suns would comeback and make it a big lead.

:wink:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure Ivika has some responsability, but the most part goes to the Bulls GM. If im not mistaken, Dukan wanted the Bulls to take Pietrus but Pax didnt trust him (And Myers and BJ, as well). Instead of picking Tommy Smith, go with a foreigner and leave him overseas, that a good business.


curry, nice to see someone who agrees with me. Youve nailed it, thought i would blame Ivika for the tarlac, duenas and the hungarian michael jordan mess. The bulls can rectify it by building up huge relationships in Africa and Asia, the next big hotbed of talent. krause was well on his way in China with yao, but africa is the big unknown. It would behoove the Bulls to scout there all the time. right now, only the Mavs and the Knicks have fulltime scouts there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cabarkapa has it stolen by Chandler.

Bulls bring it down and get it to Fizer. Fizer turnaround jumper from 4 ft in the lane, hangs in the air, and hits.


On the other end, Chandler takes the charge from Voskuhl.

Isolation play for Fizer. He drives, cross court pass to ERob who misses.

Pippen hounds Marbury and gets the steal and cruises in for the layup.

Pippen chases Marbury again and Cabarkaba runs into Pippen for the charge.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Cabarkapa has it stolen by Chandler.
> 
> Bulls bring it down and get it to Fizer. Fizer turnaround jumper from 4 ft in the lane, hangs in the air, and hits.
> ...


now that is what I am talkiing about!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen at point. He's holding on the left wing. He points to Marshall, let's trade.

Pippen takes it in the post, gets triple teamed. Lobs over the defense to Chandler who hits and is fouled.

Marbury misses a jumper and Voskuhl gets the offensive board. He's fouled by Chandler.

Hits the 1st, 
72-61
Misses the 2nd.

Chandler boards


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

DaBullz, thanks for the awesome play-by-play. It sounds like our D is picking up....


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow... Pippen has brought amazing intensity to the defensive end this quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose at PG. To Fizer. He dribbles into the lane. Spins and loses the handle.

Suns run and Cabarkapa runs into Pippen for the charge.

Pip is really helping.

Pippen jump pass to Chandler who wasn't ready for it. Ball bounces off his shins and marion gets it on the break. Fizer grabs him from behind. Pippen was back to prevent the clear path foul.

Marion makes 1 of 2.

Pippen shoots from 3 pt land and misses badly.

Hardaway hits marion streaking to the hoop on the fast break and he's hammered.

Misses the 1st.
Mkaes the 2nd.

74-61


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer gets it in the post (from Pippen). He's fouled taking the hook shot. He goes to the line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Makes the 1st
74-62
Misses the 2nd


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

In the first half, the Suns had a great advantage in turnovers. But with the Bulls' defensive intensity they've evened it somewhat. Bulls have 11 t/o and Suns have 9.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippen is a joy to watch. He comes way out on Hardaway and makes him give up the ball. It goes to marion to Voskuhl who's fouled.

He hits the 1st
75-62
Hits the 2nd

Fizer goes inside and hits.

76-64


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

we are in the end of the 3rd qtr and it feels like the last 2 minutes of the game


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Rose :upset:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Too bad Pip isnt good enough for 30+ minutes a night...

:dead:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stoudemire gets hammered inside on a pass from Marion.

makes the 1st, misses the 2nd

77-64
22 seconds left in the Q

Rose on the isolation play.

Doubleteamed, loses it. Suns miss on the fast break, bulls throw down court, Marshall misses, Rose gets the ball and fires inside to ERob who gets the last second layup.

77-66 after 3.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Too bad Pip isnt good enough for 30+ minutes a night...
> 
> :dead:


We are using him too much at this point in the season:sigh:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Was Curry playing badly enough to warrant sitting him out for so long?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> curry, nice to see someone who agrees with me. Youve nailed it, thought i would blame Ivika for the tarlac, duenas and the hungarian michael jordan mess. The bulls can rectify it by building up huge relationships in Africa and Asia, the next big hotbed of talent. krause was well on his way in China with yao, but africa is the big unknown. It would behoove the Bulls to scout there all the time. right now, only the Mavs and the Knicks have fulltime scouts there.


BTW, why is it that only those 2 teams have fulltime scouts there?? I mean, scouts dont make millions and their salary dont go against the cap D ), so I wonder why they dont have people searching for the next big thing? Maybe they hope Chad Ford will do the job for them, but I still dont get it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns FG% down to .492

Fizer gets isolated on the left wing. Takes the jumper over Voskuhl and misses.

Pippen gets the steal and starts the fast break with a long pass. It goes to ERob who's fouled.

Makes the 1st FT
77-67
Misses the 2nd.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls now in man defense.

Pippen forces Marbury to put a lot of arc on his shot and he misses.

Pippen then tries to pass inside to Marshall who loses it.

Stoudemire gets fouled inside at the other end and goes to the line.

77-67


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

The Bulls are getting some big defensive stops, but they can't make 'em pay at the other end.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

well atleast these guys, a top 8 TEAM IN THE LEAGUE, wont shoot 65% for the game against us. We just cant seem to capitilize on their offense slowing down


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls offense and defense starting to look ragged.

First an alley oop to Stoudemire and then by Marion.

Bulls turned it over, in between.


82-67


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

As far as I am concerned nothing is slowing down as long as you can't win a quarter and we are still getting layups and dunks. 82 points with 10 minutes to go? I'll take that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Better late than never


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich back in with Curry, Gill, Rose, and Marshall.

Gill gets off an open shot and misses.

Suns go for the alley oop again, but it goes out of bounds.


Suns playing zone, but agressively doubleteaming.

Rose gets it on the wing.

Rose swings the ball around and hits Penny in the mouth with his elbows. Looks like both players bleeding.

Timeout.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

a top 8 team in the NBA ought to be able to shoot 65% on dunks and layups shouldnt they? Heck maybe our D is better then San Antonio. The fact is, our team has absolutely no chemistry, no plan and not an ounce of adjustment. If we had any of these things, Phoenix wouldnt be a problem for us.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Of course, you would be rolling over the NBA. :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich gets a good look at a 3 and misses.

Ball comes back to Rose, he misses the 3.

Marshall dives on the floor and calls timeout after getting the loose ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich dribbles over to the left wing. Passes inside to Curry who's fouled by Williams.

Bulls get the ball to an open Rose from 12 feet and he misses.

Williams misses on the other end, Rose brings it up and is playing point.

He dishes to Hinrich who makes a great pass to Curry who misses the dunk.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gets another open look and misses from the left wing. 

Bulls just 1-14 from 3pt range tonight.

(Curry's dunk was blocked by Stoudemire)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stoudemire stuffing Curry in his mouth. How embarrassing for Eddy. :no:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Dynasty would like it. :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Suns go inside to Stoudemire, and he's fouled by Marshall going for the bank shot.

He hits both FTs.

Marbury trying to hassle Hinrich. Hinrich keeps the dribble and is eventually fouled by Stephon.

He goes to the line.

Hits
Hits
84-69


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls got Baxter in the game.
Stoudemire tries to post him up and score over him, but misses.

Gill gets off a shot and misses.

Rose does not want to shoot.

He passes to hinrich, who's moving toward the basket, and he hits the outside shot for his first basket.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Stoudemire stuffing Curry in his mouth. How embarrassing for Eddy. :no:


I would have liked to see the Bulls go back to Eddy on the next possession, and give him a chance to make it right. Unfortunately, Jalen jacked a 3 instead.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

ladies and gentlemen YOUR chicago bulls...

the cure for ANY team that is struggling!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

the great Jalen Rose is shooting 3-16 tonight 
:dead:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marion misses an open 3 and Hinrich boards.

Yahoo! and ESPN have Jalen Rose missing a 16-foot jumper from the top of the key. It was Gill who missed a shot.

Baxter gets called for the offensive foul, over the back on the rebound.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

What a bunch of pansies. no heart. Pheonix has taken it to the Bulls the entire night with no response by the Bulls. This team needs some serious help. We'll be in last place in the Central by the end of this road trip.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stoudemire gets an open 15 footer over Baxter and misses.

Bulls try to get the ball in to Baxter, and it rolls through his legs and out of bounds.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Intersting:

Matrix: 19 - 9 - 4
Amare: 19 - 9 - 3


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

no one on this club has a clue what their roles are. There is no chemistry. their is really no system (the triangle isnt played like this), time to blow this team up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They just showed a few minutes of this game on ESPN. Not even highlights. Though it looked like highlights. Because it basically amounted to the Suns dunking on the Bulls...makin' posters.

Bulls just watching them dunk. heads down. wooo. go bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich makes a nice drive and pretty pass to Curry who goes up with a soft hook shot from 2 ft and misses.

Suns go fast break and get called for the charge.

Gill drives the baseline and gets an easy layup.

86-73


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey getting lazy? You forgot he made a 15 footer before the one he missed. :yes:

:grinning:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yahoo! and ESPN have Jalen Rose missing a 16-foot jumper from the top of the key. It was Gill who missed a shot.
> ...


EASY mistake on their part...


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

*DEAD TEAM WALKING*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Voskuhl chooses to punk the bulls inside and gets fouled.

Hits the 2 FTs.

Gill makes the jumper.

Stoudemire misses a running 5 footer

Bulls go inside to Curry who just blew the catch.

Marbury goes in the lane, where there's just one bull to stop him. He spots the open Stoudemire for the dunk.

And Gill comes back with another jumper.

Phoenix calls timeout.

91-77


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This was one of the teams that they had a chance (on paper) to beat. Depressing


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If so the Bulls should probably win 50 if they are supposed to win on the road against the NBA top teams.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Stoudemire gets an open 15 footer over Baxter and misses.
> 
> Bulls try to get the ball in to Baxter, and it rolls through his legs and out of bounds.


My bad.

Amare made that shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gill gets the steal. He has not quit.

The suns foul him in the back court and he goes to the line.

Hits
Hits
91-79


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Can't play zone defense all night and stay agressive.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Donyells hurt


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Yawns* Nice game for Kendall tonight .. Would be better with a freakin win.. Damn :upset: :sigh:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Gill has been our best player _by far_ this game.

It looked early on like Eddy could have a huge game. Unfortunately, it didn't pan out...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Johnson drives down the middle of the lane and misses the shot. Fizer grabs the board and fumbles it out of bounds.

Marbury tries to beat Hinrich but can't. Dishes to Amare who gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Gill has been our best player _by far_ this game.
> 
> It looked early on like Eddy could have a huge game. Unfortunately, it didn't pan out...


Almost every game, if you ask me.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

How many shots from 2 feet has Curry missed?

How many assists would Hinrich have by now if Curry played like a man?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

hats off to Dabullz, the best play by play man in the Bulls world. hats off to you mate


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zarko and Stephon with exclamation point Jumpers. 95-82 Suns win.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> If so the Bulls should probably win 50 if they are supposed to win on the road against the NBA top teams.


Did he say "supposed to" ??? No, he said the Bulls had "a chance." Face it, your Suns have the worst record of any opponent on the Bulls 5-game trip. 

Go celebrate your win, and get over yourself.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer badly misses a post up jumper from the left block.

Cabarkaba hits the open jumper.

The Bulls hit Baxter running to the whole and he misses.

Marbury hits the open jumper from the right corner.

Hinrich answers with a quick three from the top of the arc.

Game over.

95-82

Bulls are the cure for a 3 game losing streak.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> How many shots from 2 feet has Curry missed?
> 
> How many assists would Hinrich have by now if Curry played like a man?


VV, not everything on the Bulls has to do with hinrich. Are you a fan of Kirks or the Bulls? who cares how many assts Kirk has as long as lose? or how many he could have had since Curry missed so much? who cares really?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> hats off to Dabullz, the best play by play man in the Bulls world. hats off to you mate


The play by play really slows down when I stuff my face with Aurelios pizza ;-)


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> VV, not everything on the Bulls has to do with hinrich. Are you a fan of Kirks or the Bulls? who cares how many assts Kirk has as long as lose? or how many he could have had since Curry missed so much? who cares really?


He's just making an observation. Chill out.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

I blame this loss on Jamal


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

haha


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Dabullz. Hats off. You da man. Your the savior for all of us non NBA-TV having fans.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who on this team exemplifies heart n hustle? 3 guys...maybe 4.

Can't change all the players...maybe the coach does have to go. I think some guys are tired, and some guys just don't want to play.

It's the stain of losing...


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Were the Magic this listless when they fired Rivers? 12 games into the season and this ship is rudderless. Boy, am I tired of watching the Bulls become the tonic for every other struggling team.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls lose 95-82..

Kendall Gill: 10-16, 23 Pts, 7 Rebs, 1 Assists 
Tyson Chandler: 4-6, 12 Pts, 5 Rebs, 0 Assists
Eddy Curry: 4-10, 10 Pts, 4 Rebs, 0 Assists
Donyell Marshall: 1-5, 2 Pts, 10 Rebs, 2 Assists
Jalen Rose: 3-16, 7 Pts, 5 Rebs, 6 Assists
Kirk Hinrich: 2-8, 7 Pts, 4 Rebs, 6 Assists
Scottie Pippen: 2-3, 4 Pts, 2 Rebs, 3 Assists
Marcus Fizer: 4-10, 10 Pts, 5 Rebs, 0 Assists
Lonny Baxter: 0-1, 0 Pts, 0 Rebs, 0 Assists
Eddie Robinson: 3-6, 7 Pts, 3 Rebs, 0 Assists


Kendall was by far the best out there tonight


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

Let's trade Curry for Urlacher. That would be interesting.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> 
> 
> He's just making an observation. Chill out.


just asking a question. VV is a stand up guy and he and I have chatted. But all this talk about Kirk doing this and Kirk doing that is pretty much mularkey when we lose. Dont you think? The Bulls are not about Kirk or Jamal or Eddy. Its a team. And if Eddy misses 2 footers, why should i cry cause Hinrich didnt get the assist? I cry cause the Bulls didnt get the points. Stats mean nothing without the win. VV would agree with that


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> 
> 
> He's just making an observation. Chill out.


True that. Even the commentators were giving him some props. He, Tyson, Gill---if everyone played with their verve we might have looked more competitive...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> VV, not everything on the Bulls has to do with hinrich. Are you a fan of Kirks or the Bulls? who cares how many assts Kirk has as long as lose? or how many he could have had since Curry missed so much? who cares really?


He is really only a Kansas fan, so he cares how Kirk does mostly. 

But Kirk to me, after watching all of his games this season needs to be moved to SG or have someone else initiate the offense because he is horrible handling the basketball. He turns it over way too much. I can count at least 4-5 times a game where Hinrich's lack of ball handling hurts the Bulls in getting into their offense (whatever it is). He needs to learn how to protect the dribble. You can't get away with that in the NBA, unless you are a top star and I doubt he is going to be that.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> VV, not everything on the Bulls has to do with hinrich. Are you a fan of Kirks or the Bulls? who cares how many assts Kirk has as long as lose? or how many he could have had since Curry missed so much? who cares really?


What's your problem? You know why it matters? Because if Curry wasn't missing shots inside of 2 feet this team has a better chance of putting up W's rather than losses.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kh is a going to be a good player. I like him. I love his effort. But he is not a 1. and frankly, i could care less what his stats are. good post mate


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> just asking a question. VV is a stand up guy and he and I have chatted. But all this talk about Kirk doing this and Kirk doing that is pretty much mularkey when we lose. Dont you think? The Bulls are not about Kirk or Jamal or Eddy. Its a team. And if Eddy misses 2 footers, why should i cry cause Hinrich didnt get the assist? I cry cause the Bulls didnt get the points. Stats mean nothing without the win. VV would agree with that


I don't think that the main purpose of VV's post was to blame Curry for Hinrich stats or to put Hinrich up on a pedestal...just really a criticism of Curry for being too soft around the rim. That's all.

But yes, the W is the most important thing.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's your problem? You know why it matters? Because if Curry wasn't missing shots inside of 2 feet this team has a better chance of putting up W's rather than losses.


another person from the great state of Kansas. Who cares who gets the assts. Lets blame Curry cause he didnt get Kirk the asst! Dammit, lets shoot Eddy. Kirk needs the stats!

Get real. VV doesnt care about the Bulls. he just wants Kirk to look good. Some of you are like that. Your not real fans. Real fans dont ***** about stats, they ***** about the end result. Im mad Eddy didnt make those shots, not cause I want to see Kirk have 20 assts in a game, but because I want to see the team win. 

Read a post by the kansans on this board. Start a thread on linton johnson and it will come around to Kirk if a Kansan comes on board. Quite silly really. Kirk is a nice player. But he isnt a central part of this clubs core right now. Probably never be. Nice piece to have, but i could care less if he gets 10 pts, or a 100 pts as long as the club wins. I think you kansans could care less if the Bulls win, as long as Kirk does well. Trueblue, if your out, can you start a forum dedicated to Kirk for these fans?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that the main purpose of VV's post was to blame Curry for Hinrich stats or to put Hinrich up on a pedestal...just really a criticism of Curry for being too soft around the rim. That's all.
> ...


all i have to say is read every VV post. It has nothing to do with the win. he is a kirk fan, not a Bulls fan. Simple as that. I like VV, but its frustrating to blame Eddy for not getting Kirk his stats, rather then us winning the game. The emphasis is on the wrong spot


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a pitiful game to watch as a Bulls fan  

Two opposite styles of play from two struggling teams. Suns attacked, attacked, attacked us all night long in the paint. It seemed like they had the Bulls D figured out at the tip of their pinky. 32 FTA, and foul trouble for all our big men. Our offense on the other hand moves the ball behind the 3pt line for 20 secs, then somebody takes a shot with the shot clock going down. Bulls' offensive game plan is a disgrace to basketball. Can nobody penetrate on our team?? We attempted only 10 FTs at the end of the 3rd qtr. Every player was taking jumpers. The only player who actually plays inside(Eddy) also happens to be the softest player in the nba. Fizer i believe NEVER EVER passed the ball whenever he got it. Rose was pathetic. Kirk Hinrich is our new Trenton Hassell. An offensive non factor. He looks afraid to take shots. He still makes dumb TOs and very quickly loses confidence after 2-3 bad plays. Third straight game where our offense has stunk it up in the pivotal 4th qtr. CAN ANYBODY SAY Jamal Crawford?? We miss this kid REAL BAD. Anyway, 4 more losses coming up, and its guaranteed.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> another person from the great state of Kansas. Who cares who gets the assts. Lets blame Curry cause he didnt get Kirk the asst! Dammit, lets shoot Eddy. Kirk needs the stats!
> ...


Relax. 

I couldn't watch the game, but from Dabullz awesome game updates, the feeling I got was that Hinrich made some passes to Eddy that were very close to the basket and that he might have made or gotten fouled on if he had taken it strong. I think that's what VV was hinting at, and it seems like you're looking too much into his comments.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Currys softness really has me concerned


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

laidback, i doubt it.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> all i have to say is read every VV post. It has nothing to do with the win. he is a kirk fan, not a Bulls fan. Simple as that. I like VV, but its frustrating to blame Eddy for not getting Kirk his stats, rather then us winning the game. The emphasis is on the wrong spot


And yes, I've read enough of VV's comments not to discount him as a Bulls fan.


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

VV, where are you? Why aren't you sticking up for yourself?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laid-Backness06</b>!
> 
> 
> Relax.
> ...


Curry, Chandler, and Baxter are all guilty of costing their teammates assists.

When you see Chandler with 14 FTs, you can be he missed 7 shots that would have been assists for his teammates.

Baxter at least tries to dunk as much as he can, but he's not strong enough (yet) to go over the 7' PFs and Cs in the league.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I too just want some wins. The personality that gets us there is unimportant.

But I'd like to see us attack attack attack the way they did. You need heart and hustle to do that...and only a couple of our guys have that in them...


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> another person from the great state of Kansas. Who cares who gets the assts. Lets blame Curry cause he didnt get Kirk the asst! Dammit, lets shoot Eddy. Kirk needs the stats!
> ...


Honestly I could care less about your opinion on Kirk Hinrich. You mouthed off for no reason because you didn't like the way a solid point was raised. VV was disappointed that Curry is missing gimme's under the basket, what you objected to was the context in which he present the point, which is moot. I think it's out of line for you to pop off just because Hinrich's name is mentioned. But hey, that's me....


----------



## Laid-Backness06 (Nov 9, 2003)

It just seems like rlucas is taking his frustrations out on VV by pointing to what I think were pretty innocent comments. But to each his own. 

Chin up all. We should have at least one decent team within the next decade.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Phoenix 95, Chicago 82 Recap

Phoenix (AP) - The Phoenix Suns beat the Chicago Bulls 95-82 behind 40 points and 20 rebounds from their starting forwards, Shawn Marion and Andre Stoudemire. The Bulls were actually in the game until a leatherlunged fan behind the Bulls bench got started.

''It got so bad we couldn't focus on the game,'' said Bulls PF Tyson Chandler.

Apparently, the Bulls could not regain their focus as they say a 6 point deficit turn into 10 by halftime.

''That guy behind the bench didn't tell us anything new,'' said Bulls star Jalen Rose. ''We deserve to be dumped on for the way we've performed on the court.''

The Bulls played without Jamal Crawford, who was injured in a frightening fall last week. ''I don't know what's with that guy behind the bench. I don't want to get out there and play, the way we're losing,'' he said.

Other Bulls players noticed the heckler, too. Corrie Blount, who did not play in the game, said ''Boy did he have bad breath. You could smell it all the way down at the end of the bench where I was.''

While the heckler was mostly screaming epithets about Bulls coach Bill Cartwright, Cartwright seemed unfazed. ''All that guy did was make me want to be coach even more. I want to win some games just to show that guy we're doing the right thing here.''

Bulls GM Jim Paxson was oblivious to it all. ''You can tell what a great job I've done as GM. Our record is vastly improved over last season, and we just beat Phoenix.''


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Holy ****!!! You guys had 19 pages just on a game thread. Damn. Very impressive guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Phoenix 95, Chicago 82 Recap
> 
> Phoenix (AP) - The Phoenix Suns beat the Chicago Bulls 95-82 behind 40 points and 20 rebounds from their starting forwards, Shawn Marion and Andre Stoudemire. The Bulls were actually in the game until a leatherlunged fan behind the Bulls bench got started.
> ...


I was waiting for the punchline about it being MichaelOFAZ. That was hilarious.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Sorry, was gone for a bit*

Had to go argue the magic bullet theory (from the JFK assassination) for a while and got a bit carried away.

Anyways, I'm amused that my simple, innocuous post caused all this trouble. Honestly, I'm in awe. First and foremost, my post was in reference to Eddy Curry being quite possibly the softest, most docile 285-pound player in the history of organized sport. My post was not a post about Kirk Hinrich, his stats, or anyone making him look good or bad. It was about Eddy Curry. I cited Hinrich in the post because, according to DaBulls' expert play-by-play recap (thanks, btw) there seemed to be a large number of bobbled passes and blown layups off of Hinrich's feeds to Curry. Replace "Hinrich" with "Rose", "Pippen", whoever -- it's incidental to the notion (my point) that Eddy Curry needs to toughen up and start producing near the hoop. Apparently I'm not the only one who feels this way. But some of you take things a bit far, add your own contexts and put words in my mouth, which is to be expected. It's all part of messgeboard culture.

Now for the fun part.

rlucas:



> Stats mean nothing without the win. VV would agree with that


Exactly. Stats, who starts/who doesn't start, etc. is all secondary to the win. I've never stated anything contrary to this sentiment.



> Get real. VV doesnt care about the Bulls. he just wants Kirk to look good. Some of you are like that. Your not real fans. Real fans dont ***** about stats, they ***** about the end result. Im mad Eddy didnt make those shots, not cause I want to see Kirk have 20 assts in a game, but because I want to see the team win.


1. I've been a Bulls fan since 1990, way back even before junior high for me and back before I started playing the sport for myself on a regular basis. I fell in love with basketball initially through the Bulls. In fact, I started following them even before I started following Kansas basketball because of a guy named Jordan. I saved my allowance/lawn mowing money for years to buy an autographed MJ rookie. I convinced my mom to take a road trip to see the Bulls play Denver when I was in high school, even though I had to pay for the hotel. I rarely missed a game that was on WGN.
2. I found this forum last spring but did not start posting until this fall. You'd think I would have been here in June defending the #7 pick from the masses if I were such a homer.....
3. What makes you a real fan? What constitues a real fan?
4. Stats are overrated. Results aren't.
5. I'm mad Eddy didn't make those shots, too.
6. Being a Hinrich fan is not mutually exclusive to being a Bulls fan. Just like any other player on any other team in any other sport.

newmessiah10:

Your presumption rivals your didacticism. Why are you here? 

Finally, I'm a bit confused why rlucas calls me a standup guy and has previously asked to be in my "fan club" and now chooses to chastise me in such...grandiose fashion. Of course, this praise was only heaped after I harshly (and justifiably) criticized Hinrich's performance against NO. On the other side of the coin, rlucas would not offer any insight after Hinrich's decent performance against Seattle, despite my wishes for him to do so (good or bad comments, I didn't care; I merely felt that game was a better representation of KH's skills and would have appreciated rlucas' input in that regard). I find it a bit entertaining that rlucas will only discuss Hinrich after he performs poorly.

Regardless, I had hoped (and believed) that a W was distinctly possible tonight. It would have offered a good head of steam going into the western gauntlet the next few days. Alas, that's why they play the games -- there's always a shot next time.

P.S. I mean no offense to rlucas, who I feel is a good guy and has merely misinterpreted (and underread) me, but newmessiah's presence here in regards to his comments toward me are laughably entertaining. Pick a team, bud.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose gets the ball on the left wing and draws the double team. He gets fouled. Ball out of bounds to bulls.
> 
> Hardaway in for Phoenix.
> ...


Dude, I was yelling right behind Johnny Red Kerr and Larave. I sat right directly behind them. Me and this Suns fan were jawing with refs, Cartright, and players all game long. Several of them acknowledge us and even jawed back. It was so much fun. The guy next to me said that he saw me on the TV monitor in front of us for about 30 secs straight. I was wearing a white long sleeve Bulls t-shirt and a black Bulls visor. Let me know if I got air time. 

At first I started positive by trying to coach from the sideline and eventually, it turned to a barrage of hillarious rips on everyone from the refs, to Cartright, to Hinrich (who got the worst of it). Late in the first half , I leaned over to this guy next to me and asked him if he thought Hinrich looked like a elf ... after that it was all over. He proceeded to make every Keebler cookie maker joke and Hobbit joke known to man. He, I, and another guy two seats down had the fans laughing out loud (mostly him though) and many of the media guys as well. It was flippin hillarious.

On a serious note, I think it is clear that Cartright has lost control of this team. You had to be up close to truly understand the obviously distain and disrespect that his players have for him. Every player was emotionless and simply going through the motions. Guys like Rose, ERob, and Fizer were walking out of the huddle shaking their heads in dismay. Through it all, JC was the positive player on the bench, trying to rout his teammates on. At one point I even saw him massaging Kirk's shoulders ...which was a little too friendly for my liking. The point is, he has been a consumate professional through all of the BS.

Anyway, I am flying to San Diego on business tomorrow so I won't be back until the weekend. Take care all.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> Do you think the dude in the visor was MichaelOfAZ? Does anyone even know what he looks like?


Yes! That was me. Wearing a black visor and white Bulls T-shirt.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

You got serious face time if you're the guy that introduced yourself to Red Kerr. Good move. Glad to hear you were able to witness the drama on the bench first hand. I have a feeling, a hopeful feeling, that BC will either be asked to resign or just be fired by the end of the road trip, which I am predicting we'll come back unvictorious. 
:sigh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Dude, I was yelling right behind Johnny Red Kerr and Larave. I sat right directly behind them. Me and this Suns fan were jawing with refs, Cartright, and players all game long. Several of them acknowledge us and even jawed back. It was so much fun. The guy next to me said that he saw me on the TV monitor in front of us for about 30 secs straight. I was wearing a white long sleeve Bulls t-shirt and a black Bulls visor. Let me know if I got air time.
> 
> At first I started positive by trying to coach from the sideline and eventually, it turned to a barrage of hillarious rips on everyone from the refs, to Cartright, to Hinrich (who got the worst of it). Late in the first half , I leaned over to this guy next to me and asked him if he thought Hinrich looked like a elf ... after that it was all over. He proceeded to make every Keebler cookie maker joke and Hobbit joke known to man. He, I, and another guy two seats down had the fans laughing out loud (mostly him though) and many of the media guys as well. It was flippin hillarious.
> ...


I don't know if I find this cool or disturbing.

Either way, it sure sounds like you got your money's worth. Kudos.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullwhip</b>!
> You got serious face time if you're the guy that introduced yourself to Red Kerr. Good move. Glad to hear you were able to witness the drama on the bench first hand. I have a feeling, a hopeful feeling, that BC will either be asked to resign or just be fired by the end of the road trip, which I am predicting we'll come back unvictorious.
> :sigh:


I was right behind Kerr, but I never introduced myself to him. That must have been someone else. I was the guy the black visor, white shirt, and goatee.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Phoenix 95, Chicago 82 Recap
> 
> Phoenix (AP) - The Phoenix Suns beat the Chicago Bulls 95-82 behind 40 points and 20 rebounds from their starting forwards, Shawn Marion and Andre Stoudemire. The Bulls were actually in the game until a leatherlunged fan behind the Bulls bench got started.
> ...


This has my vote for Top 10 posts of all time. Classic. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I was right behind Kerr, but I never introduced myself to him. That must have been someone else. I was the guy the black visor, white shirt, and goatee.


Well, they showed your mug for about 5-10 seconds while the announcers described someone who was a Bulls fan, a Chicago native, and had introduced himself to them before the game. After yours, they cut to a shot of a kid in a Bulls jersey, so maybe they were referring to him, or else just really confused.

There was only one time during the game that I could distinctly hear somebody yelling in the background. It was sometime around the 3rd quarter, and as the Bulls started setting up their offense, someone yelled something like, "Stop playing out of control!" Of course, it likely came from a Bulls coach, but I just thought I'd check.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

On a serious note, I think it is clear that Cartright has lost control of this team. You had to be up close to truly understand the obviously distain and disrespect that his players have for him. Every player was emotionless and simply going through the motions. Guys like Rose, ERob, and Fizer were walking out of the huddle shaking their heads in dismay. Through it all, JC was the positive player on the bench, trying to rout his teammates on. At one point I even saw him massaging Kirk's shoulders ...which was a little too friendly for my liking. The point is, he has been a consumate professional through all of the BS.

:laugh: :laugh: 

I guess that kills the Jamal isn't a team player concept huh? lol


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Man Michael. They showed you and talked about you. They were like "Now there's a Bulls fan." I think they showed you twice and they said "there he is again." I hope you taped the game. When they showed some fans I was wondering if any of them were you.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Let me get this straight. People b!tch and moan while I'm away, hurling insults at me from all angles, and when I return and offer a rubuttal, they're nowhere to be found.

Typical.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Let me get this straight. People b!tch and moan while I'm away, hurling insults at me from all angles, and when I return and offer a rubuttal, they're nowhere to be found.
> 
> Typical.


I didn't insult you. I said you are a Kansas fan, so you only have a vested interest in how Hinrich plays. I still agree that that's the case. Here is what I wrote specifically and then I left it at that.



> He is really only a Kansas fan, so he cares how Kirk does mostly.


You say you're a Bulls fan, but I doubt you make many posts that don't concern Hinrich in some way and if Collison wasn't out for the season you would probably be on the Sonics board crowing that Flip Murray hasn't been passing the ball enough to him. It's ok that you love Kansas that much, but I didn't see you posting much on the Bulls board before Hinrich got healthy.

And if you wonder why I read the Bulls board, it's because it has activity and I want to read what Bulls fans are writing. I watch the Bulls games on League Pass, eventhough I am not a fan of the Bulls. I never slammed you, but I think what I said was factual, as most posts by you concern Kansas, Kansas players or your rivalry with Missouri in some way.

Oh and here is what you wrote earlier in the thread, in post 136. 


> How's Kirk handling the ball? Does his shot look good?


And here's one more to prove my point. This one was directed toward futuristxen.


> Just wondered what you thought of Hinrich the other night, if you thought he exceeded/fell short of your expectations, what you think his strengths and weaknesses are, what you think about his future in the League, etc.
> 
> I ask this because I respect your opinion of the game and want to read a view from the "other side" (even if it was only for a game, because you're a Sonics fan).
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Michael, they showed you twice for about 5-10 seconds each. When I was watching the game and they showed you, I had a feeling it was you. 

That's so cool.

Great heckling on Cartwright. He's gone. :greatjob:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

newmessiah --

Point taken. Perhaps I said some things directed toward you I shouldn't have last night.

Here's the deal: I'm a Bulls fan, have been for well over a decade now. I'm also a Kansas fan, have been for well over a decade now. MJ was my favorite player of all time, but I don't follow him anymore now that he's retired. Hinrich was my favorite player at Kansas (all time), so I now follow his play in the League. Coincidentally (and luckily for me), Hinrich wound up in Chicago. I love the Bulls but probably wouldn't have posted here if it weren't for Hinrich -- so in that regard, you're right. It's simple economics of interest -- sometimes it just takes more goods for someone to buy something. It's human nature. But you're dead wrong when you presume that I "only have a vested interest in how Hinrich plays." I detailed this in my post above. 



> You say you're a Bulls fan, but I doubt you make many posts that don't concern Hinrich in some way


When you say this, you're mostly right. But this doesn't mean I'm any less or any more of a fan than anyone else on this board. I merely have a focal point. Some people talk endlessly about Jamal Crawford, some ruminate on potential trades, some never stop talking about Jalen Rose and how this team would be better off without him. I choose to focus on Hinrich and how he could help the _team_. After all, Hinrich has a good shot at being one of the few current players still on the team in five years.



> and if Collison wasn't out for the season you would probably be on the Sonics board crowing that Flip Murray hasn't been passing the ball enough to him.


No, I wouldn't. I'm not a Sonics fan. This is where Sportscenter comes into play. And Flip Murray shouldn't pass the ball to anyone at this rate.



> It's ok that you love Kansas that much, but I didn't see you posting much on the Bulls board before Hinrich got healthy.


Wrong. I posted here before the season, at the very beginning of the season and I'm posting now. Sure, I really didn't start posting (quasi)-regularly until the season began. But that's what the start of seasons do -- they facilitate real discussion about real games with real outcomes.



> I never slammed you


I see that now, and I apologize for disparaging you. My most recent post was directed more at rlucas, anyway. Regardless, I was out of line, and you have my apologies.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Apology accepted and I apologize to you as well. When I wrote that, I wrote that you are a Kansas fan so you care how he does in the NBA. Rlucas, not I was the one who was angry about it.

Anyway no sweat dude.  You can talk Hinrich and the Bulls all you want man. 

And if you must know, I am a Nets fan, Sonics and Sun fan. Those are my 3 favorite teams because Suns (Marbury), Sonics (Vlad Radmanovic) and Nets (I always hated the Knicks growing up and I loved Kenny Anderson/Stephon Marbury). I am a Kobe fan but I don't really like the Lakers, so I am indifferent to them.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> How's Kirk handling the ball? Does his shot look good?


Do you know why I asked this? Because Kirk was turning the ball over. He's been the primary ballhandler the last few games. These are important factors within a game. Rookies, by nature, have many, many more questions to be asked of them than veterans. I already know how Pip handles the ball. I already know that Rose is either hot or cold. I don't know how Hinrich will do from game to game. 




> P.S. Is Vlad that freaking good? I couldn't believe my eyes. He was dominating all over the court. What are Collison's prospects in the front line next year with the studs you have already?


If I were such a Collison homer I'd be all over the Sonics board. I'm not. I've never even visited the place. Why is a simple question about a rookie's future (a rookie from the school I currently attend) such a bad thing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> If I were such a Collison homer I'd be all over the Sonics board. I'm not. I've never even visited the place. Why is a simple question about a rookie's future (a rookie from the school I currently attend) such a bad thing?


I wrote if Collison were healthy you would be there also wondering how he is doing. However, Collison is out for the year, so the only questions you could ask that anyone might know on the Sonics board would be how is his rehabilitation coming along.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Maybe my new hobby should be to question everyone's motives for everything they write.

Why aren't I all over the Magic board propping up Gooden (who is, BTW, severely sucking this year)? Why aren't I on the Jazz board saying Osternuts is the shiznit when his contract is on the line? Am I on the Celtics board talking about Pierce and LaFrentz? What about Atlanta and Vaughn?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Maybe my new hobby should be to question everyone's motives for everything they write.
> 
> Why aren't I all over the Magic board propping up Gooden (who is, BTW, severely sucking this year)? Why aren't I on the Jazz board saying Osternuts is the shiznit when his contract is on the line? Am I on the Celtics board talking about Pierce and LaFrentz? What about Atlanta and Vaughn?


I don't know, you need to ask yourself that. Maybe you didn't know any of those guys. You said you attend Kansas, so maybe you have met Kirk and Nick a couple of times. Maybe you never hung out with Drew or knew him like that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Maybe you didn't know any of those guys.


I've met all of them at least once. I've had a beer with Scot Pollard and talked with his wife at the gym here in Lawrence. I've lifted weights and played countless games of pickup with Jacque Vaughn. I've had a few conversations with Raef LaFrentz. I've talked with Drew Gooden a few times at the bars. I talked with Paul Pierce the night before he was stabbed (he was in Lawrence that night) and have partied at his pad. I think they're all good guys (except for Osternuts, who I have issues with stemming from a shunned autograph experience when I was young).

On the other hand, I've never met Kirk Hinrich or Nick Collison. I've seen them at the bars (Hinrich plenty, Collison once), but I have never associated with them like I did when with the other players when I was younger and crazier.

So, in essense, I've already "asked myself that."


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, they showed your mug for about 5-10 seconds while the announcers described someone who was a Bulls fan, a Chicago native, and had introduced himself to them before the game. After yours, they cut to a shot of a kid in a Bulls jersey, so maybe they were referring to him, or else just really confused.
> ...


I introduced myself to Kerr's partner (Larave or whatever his name is), before the game, just before Kerr showed up. It was a brief conversation and one of things that I asked him was if there was any chance of JC being in a Bulls uniform next season. He basically said that "A lot could happen between now and then, therefore anything is possible". I responded by saying that I believe that along with Curry and Chandler, Crawford is an important key to the Bulls future success. To which he replied, "Crawford is a very talented player who has great upside." and that he was concern that Crawford was not being used at his natural position (which I personally disagree with, but didn't express so.). 

I yelled "Stop playing out of control" and a lot of other things. But the audio equipment appearently does a great job at blocking out background noise. Although the home viewers may not have heard me heckling, I can assure you that Cartright and the several of the Bulls heard me. It was fun. As a fan, I have no voice in how the Bulls are managed or coached, but by getting a front row seat to this game, I was able to express dismay for Cartright.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Man Michael. They showed you and talked about you. They were like "Now there's a Bulls fan." I think they showed you twice and they said "there he is again." I hope you taped the game. When they showed some fans I was wondering if any of them were you.


I didn't, but my sister did and she's sending me the tape. Although not sure I want to see my ugly mug on TV (TV adds 20 lbs). I talked so much smack to Cartright it was ridiculous. I definely got my money's worth. I'm kicking it in San Diego now, and if there was a way I could score floor seats to the Lakers-Bulls for Friday, I'd be all over it. Cartright would see my mug and hear my voice in his nightmares. Unfortunately Laker floor seats are next to impossible to get.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't, but my sister did and she's sending me the tape. Although not sure I want to see my ugly mug on TV (TV adds 20 lbs).


I was wondering why your head looked like it weighed 28 pounds.  

:laugh: 

You'll have to blackmail Jack Nicholson or Hallie Berry for floor seats.


----------

